# Happy Easter!



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Ollie and I wish everyone a happy Easter!!!


----------



## Lilysdream (Aug 2, 2019)

Happy Easter !
Ollie is so handsome 🧡


----------



## Baci's mom (Oct 9, 2020)

Cutest little bunny. So beautiful.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So cute. The bandana is almost as big as Ollie.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! He is just adorable. Happy Easter Ollie!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

This! Ollie, you are truly amazing! Happy Easter to the both of you 🐣🐇🐰


----------



## Tedi’s mummy (Jan 18, 2021)

Happy Easter!!! 🐣🐇🥚💖 Ollie is soo gorgeous


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

LOVE - LOVE - LOVE  
Adorable picture! Ollie is looking so handsome in his Easter bandana/bib! Happy Happy (belated) Easter to both of you too! xoxox


----------



## Finn’s Mom (Barb) (Jun 14, 2020)

Happy Easter! That is a great picture!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Melitx said:


> Ollie and I wish everyone a happy Easter!!!
> View attachment 275486
> View attachment 275487


Oh, my gosh!!! This is the cutest!!! Thanks for sharing!

Lainie


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh my! he is adorable. A little late but hope you had a Happy Easter.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is ADORABLE---who is his breeder?
We are celebrating Easter today so Happy Easter from us!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

PS: where are you located in Texas---we are in the Austin area.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

edelweiss said:


> PS: where are you located in Texas---we are in the Austin area.


Hi Sandi! We live in the Dallas area. Ollie’s breeder is Sabrina Pitacco.


----------

